# Crossing my fingers and thank you poodle forum



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts and cyberhugs your way! 

I know the pain of loosing a beloved dog and the waiting and searching to find a wonderful new baby to fill that void.

We need our beloved companions to make our lives better. They give us so much of what is positive in a world that may not always be so. 

This is wonderful news and I will be in your corner routing! 
Keep us posted and as your blessing unfolds, we will be needing pictures!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yay! Fingers and everything else crossed for you! We did getting Pippin all wrong really, but dropped lucky with her (luckily for us). Wish you all the very best and hope you come up on the list!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Got all my fingers and toes crossed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums...5-a4ca-4814-a51f-78140bfd0fa0_zps6fab2ef4.jpg


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This is soooo exciting! Squee! I'm so happy for you that you found such a good breeder. You must be on pins and needles with anticipation. I so hope you get one of the puppies. Can't wait to find out. Lots of good wishes for a happy outcome.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

UPDATE. We have the pick of 2 or 3 of the 5 or 6 females. No entropion. We are visiting the whole litter at 7 weeks old, so I can see how they all interact with each other and momma and people. Do a short version temperament test on the females. We get to pick her up right at 8 weeks old, the day before Thanksgiving. I am going to be pacing a lot until then...Still crossing fingers, until I see the puppies at 7 weeks old, and still prepared to be brave and walk away if it doesn't "feel right". 
I lost the opportunity to consider another litter with another breeder, that had a female available. The breeder pretty much promised me I could take 1- 2 weeks to decide,
would allow us to come and meet momma and litter, didn't want my deposit I offered right then. Then, 3 days later, she said, I have a buyer for her. She is no longer available to you. That stung!!! Things go a certain way for a reason. The 2nd litter wasn't meant to be. My horse trainer once told me, don't be in a hurry to buy a horse. There will be plenty of horses you will cry over, regretting you bought, so don't cry over the ones you didn't buy. More are being made every day...."


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Fingers and paws crossed for you!
And do try to be strong and patient - I am also a big believer in waiting for your perfect match - it is just too big a part of your life to settle for anything less then ideal! Besides, even if they are not yours, an ideal match is out there for that puppy, and you will prevent that from happening if you settle for the wrong one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Such good news. I remember being on waiting lists for my Dobe and I had to forgo a few litters. So, I know how the anticipation can kill ya. But this sounds like a darn good chance of your getting just the right pup. Best wishes. Can't wait to see what you wind up with. You're smart to have done your research. Way to go!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Such wonderful news! We will be waiting to see the first pictures. Know how hard the waiting is, but it will be worth it. Happy for you!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

This is really great news. I hope you get the fur baby of your dreams


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

More waiting..................how excruciating!!!! Hope this pup is 'the one!'


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

*update on our litter*



poodlecrazy51 said:


> We are so excited. The litter we have been waiting for was born yesterday. And the odds are good, that there will be a female for us. We are pretty far down on the wait list, so I have been very anxious. After all the heartbreak, of losing our 12 year old spoo, too young, from cancer this summer, then losing the puppy a month later, and our cream girl still pining, it is happy news. I still can't "count my chickens before they hatch". So I am doing a conservative happy dance. All the advice to pick a breeder, THEN hope for a puppy, is very sound. We had such a terrible experience with a Greeder, buying a puppy sight unseen, and foolishly trusting her to be honest. This time, we found a good breeder, visited there, met and loved the adults and the 6mo old puppy. I checked off every item on my personal, "what is a good breeder" and "how to buy a puppy" list, and this breeder passed with flying colors. I will never ignore my gut feelings and red flags again. It was a hard lesson, painfully learned. So many of the poodle forum members, have given me support and good ideas. I am so grateful. I hope I will have more good news mid-October, when the 2nd litter is born, and the calls down the list begin. Cross fingers and my thanks to all you caring poodle forum members.


Pictures of the litters are being posted on the breeder's website. And our litter is now 4 weeks old, getting their first baths. Next will be shaved faces and collars of different colors, so we can start identifying each baby. We have a date at 7 wks of age to meet them all, then get to pick out and take home right on her 8 week birthday, which happens to be the day before Thanksgiving. Add one more thing to be thankful for, in my Thanksgiving Day prayer....


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ooooh, lots of expectant mums and dads on here at the moment!! 'Tis the season to be thankful...


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

It is puppy visitation day, this afternoon. They are 7 weeks old. I can hardly count the minutes, they are ticking away too slowly. I am nervous, though. What if I don't like any of them after this long wait, and long search. We have walked away from 4 other litters so far.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> It is puppy visitation day, this afternoon. They are 7 weeks old. I can hardly count the minutes, they are ticking away too slowly. I am nervous, though. What if I don't like any of them after this long wait, and long search. We have walked away from 4 other litters so far.


I vote to hold out for that "I hear music moment" it will be worth the wait to hear that song for the next 15 years- be it this litter or the next one, wait for it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hoping today is the day you find the loving pup you've been waiting for. Please keep us posted on how it went!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I cannot wait to hear how it went!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

So excited for you!!! I am a firm believer when it is ment to be, everything works so smoothly and you just know you made the right choice. I just got my 2nd Spoo on Monday from a breeder 5 hours from me. When I mailed her my deposit and had some long conversations with her breeder, I was dead set on a puppy the breeder was calling Mercedes. I just fell in love through pictures and videos the breeder started sending as soon as they where born. Dezba (formerly known as Lotus) never really caught my eye. As the time neared for me to pick up my puppy, I kept running into issues, rides to go get her fell through (I am in a wheelchair and have seizures among other medical problems so I can't drive), unexpected medical expenses on both me and Halona came up, was having a really hard time making things happen!!! The breeder and I where brainstorming every possibility!!!

Then out of the blue the breeder calls me. One of the puppies got dropped and suffered a spiral greenstick fracture to her left tibia, and the breeder needed a special home with no kids and experience caring for a dog with a broken leg. The family that had reserved her didn't want to take on the expense of splint changes and x-rays while her leg healed. I knew at once I had chosen the wrong puppy, and immediately told the breeder I'd take her, and let the puppy I reserved go to the other family. Then immediately a ride to Arizona came through and everything came together like clockwork. 

Dezba is a dream puppy, very smart and quick to learn, very attentive to me, has already taught herself to settle at the foot of my wheelchair when I'm at the table and is starting to recognize different objects by name - and I have only had her 5 days. As a future service dog - she is MILES ahead of where I would expect at her age and the short time I've has her. 

Good luck, can't wait to hear how the visit goes and seeing pictures when you find the right puppy and bring her home!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

servicepoodlemomma. Your story made me cry. I am so happy for you. And so happy for the puppy you just got.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

WELL, the day I thought would never get here has come and is now behind us. WE HAVE PUPPY!!!! I am so in love with her. We visited the litter at 7 weeks old, and then went on Wed., the day before Thanksgiving, to make our final decision, and bring our "pick" home. We knew right away, at 7 weeks, which girl was for us, and so did she. She and Joon are getting to know each other, and doing really well. After our rough time with the red pup last winter, from Shiloh Gardens, we were nervous about trying another puppy, let alone another red. I was so afraid to make a mistake. But, we weren't half way home in our one hour trip, when hubby and I started crying, then started laughing. It felt exactly right to have this puppy come into our lives. The healing has started. This puppy has such a wonderful temperament. We just sit and grin at each other, watching the cuteness of our puppy at play. I think Joon is grinning, too. 
Now to figure out her name. I am running out of our "J" names that go with Juniper (Joon). I will try to attach pictures, and will try to contain my enthusiasm for our new family member and not overdo my happy rambling about her, and flood PF with too many pictures... 
I wanted to say to Poodlerick. I can't wait for you to have your puppy. The joy is overwhelming. It is very good for the heart. I wish you every bit of happiness and healing at the loss of your boy, as we are feeling now.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Pleeeeeeeeeze_* D*_O over-do stories, pictures, your feelings, how everything is going. We love hearing about your joy. So very happy for you!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I am so happy for you after all your heartache you so deserve this.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Aww, so nice to hear the long wait is over and you have your puppy. Congratulations!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> WELL, the day I thought would never get here has come and is now behind us. WE HAVE PUPPY!!!! I am so in love with her. We visited the litter at 7 weeks old, and then went on Wed., the day before Thanksgiving, to make our final decision, and bring our "pick" home. We knew right away, at 7 weeks, which girl was for us, and so did she. She and Joon are getting to know each other, and doing really well. After our rough time with the red pup last winter, from Shiloh Gardens, we were nervous about trying another puppy, let alone another red. I was so afraid to make a mistake. But, we weren't half way home in our one hour trip, when hubby and I started crying, then started laughing. It felt exactly right to have this puppy come into our lives. The healing has started. This puppy has such a wonderful temperament. We just sit and grin at each other, watching the cuteness of our puppy at play. I think Joon is grinning, too.
> Now to figure out her name. I am running out of our "J" names that go with Juniper (Joon). I will try to attach pictures, and will try to contain my enthusiasm for our new family member and not overdo my happy rambling about her, and flood PF with too many pictures...
> I wanted to say to Poodlerick. I can't wait for you to have your puppy. The joy is overwhelming. It is very good for the heart. I wish you every bit of happiness and healing at the loss of your boy, as we are feeling now.


Thanks for the well wishes I can't wait. I'm so glad you're happy with puppy. All I have to say is pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics

:beerclank:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so happy for you. Obviously though the joy of finding the perfect puppy has addled your wits - too many puppy pictures??? Is this possible?


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

That is such amazing news!!! I am so happy that you found your perfect fur baby! I can share your enthusiasm of a new red pup,too- we picked up our red girl yesterday morning! Wish you the best of luck with your new bundle of joy  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations! That is such great news and so happy for you! Yes, lots of emotions, but you & your husband knew right away - this is the right puppy! AND YES, we love to hear more about her and see pictures soon of this Blessed little girl!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yay! Can we see your puppy? I am so glad you got another one. What exactly happened to your last puppy? Both you and poodle rick deserve healthy, beautiful puppies! I am excited about our new puppy coming in January. Waiting is hard!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Absolutely thrilled for you folks! Wishing you many, many years of happiness and wonderful health with your new baby!:cheers2:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Best wishes and enjoy your new pup. Can't wait to hear more.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am just tickled pink for you!!!!!!! And their is no such thing as too many 'baby pictures' here!!!!!!! Have you decided on a name? I'm soooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

kayfabulous6 said:


> That is such amazing news!!! I am so happy that you found your perfect fur baby! I can share your enthusiasm of a new red pup,too- we picked up our red girl yesterday morning! Wish you the best of luck with your new bundle of joy
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


WOW, that is wonderful that you just got your red puppy. Congratulations!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

outwest said:


> Yay! Can we see your puppy? I am so glad you got another one. What exactly happened to your last puppy? Both you and poodle rick deserve healthy, beautiful puppies! I am excited about our new puppy coming in January. Waiting is hard!


Outwest: Our first red puppy was flown to us, sight unseen, in cargo, across country, from a not so reputable breeder, who picked the pup for us. I saw one red flag after another, but I was too desparate for a puppy since our 12 year old girl was dying of cancer. I wanted the puppy to know her and she was such a perfect poodle, and did such a good job teaching our cream spoo good puppy manners. The cream girl, Joon, is very beta and laid back. Long story short, this puppy, supposedly the pick of the litter and all 3's on the Volhard testing, was a mess. Lots of health issues, built really badly, and since the day we got her at 8 weeks, I knew something was very different about her temperament and I was very concerned. She would not connect with us, look at us, respond to us, didn't want to be held or petted. Then, she got more and more aggressive, no matter all the trainers, behaviorists, socializing, we tried. She is now rehomed after 2 months with a behaviorist, in a very specific setting/home which is best for her. Our hearts broke, we grieved and felt tremendous guilt, and disappointment and betrayed by this breeder, who didn't give us a minute of her time when we had questions. We lost our oldest girl in July, and the behaviorist took the 7 month old red puppy in August. I was so worried that this 7 month old would have a life. And now she does. We are feeling so much better, with this 8 week old red puppy, it is a very very different experience. We went through so much pain, but today, we feel so much joy, and relief. The older red pup is in a very good place, and now we have Jillian filling our hearts with puppy kisses and cuteness, we can't stop grinning. Our hearts are content and at peace.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Absolutely thrilled for you folks! Wishing you many, many years of happiness and wonderful health with your new baby!:cheers2:


Thank you for all your help. I greatly appreciate all you do for all of us on PF. We are lucky to have a breeder that so readily has a helping hand. I really do hope to be lucky enough to have one of your puppies. Your dogs are beautiful,
and talented. I can't believe there could be a better breeder available nor prettier and better tempered dogs.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Regarding names.
I have used names that start with a J since our first spoo in 1985. We were supposed to
name her with something that started with the letter D, as this was the D litter. It was a very good breeder and good show dogs and we wanted to respect that. I came up with Diva. But hubby came home everyday for a week asking me, what is her name? hahahaha. We owned a Volkswagen/Audi dealership at that time, and the Jetta had just come out. So I called him at his office one day, saying, how about Jetta for our beautiful
black standard poodle baby. It stuck. 
Next came Jasmine, named after the flower. We met her just before she was 7 weeks old, then went back to get her 2 days later. Jetta had died years earlier. Everytime we looked at her, she was either sticking her nose into the flowers in the breeders garden,
or sitting on a flower, with petals stuck on her rump. 
Next was Juniper, actually Rocky Mountain Juniper, her g.momma was Rocky Mountain chloe and momma Aspen. I flew out to Denver area, and flew home with the amazing, adorable cream puppy in cabin with me. She is my heart. And was best buddies with Jasmine. Joon was grieving too. We call her Joon and Jooner Juniper Pearl, and Blondie. 
Then came Jorja, named after a woman in our town, that had been a socialite and a bit famous, since she was the sweet sixteen in a famous song around here that was written about her. I grew up in the home she and her husband had built and sold to my parents.
But Georgia, didn't start with a J...so I put a twist on the spelling.

So now, I have pretty much exhausted names starting with J, that we all like. And prefer names that are not people names, but objects, (the car Jetta), or flowers (Jasmine), or
trees (Juniper).

The vowel sound needs to be different from Joon...and cant get me all tongue tied, which I often am....
I love Ruby, maybe over done for red dogs, but, I like it cause it is also a Gem stone and not just a woman's name. But it sounds maybe too much like Joon???
my husband wanted our daughter to be named Jill. I didn't. So she is not...sorry dear.
so of course, it is his chance to have a Jill. So for now, we are going with 
Jillian. There is a children's book we all love, called Skippy Jon Jones. And his littler sister
is Jilly Boo, and the momma is Junebug, another nickname for Joon.

It is also pretty cute when our grandkids call the new puppy, Jilly Beans.

Yet we are waivering if we like it well enough to let it stick.

a 3rd choice that has been on my puppy names list for years, is Journey.

I have had to name too many litters of kittens, other dogs, and horses, and a duck we hatched...so my brain is a bit fried, and not so creative any more, I guess.

SO, anyone with any ideas???

We also have to consider her registered name, with our last name and the breeders name. It is not mandatory to include her name, but, out of respect to her and the good breeder that she is, I would like to honor that.

If she were cream, I would love Ivy
If she were black I would love Ebony

I would love to name her Scarlet, but our young mare we raised and will have forever, we named Charlotte...
I keep going back to names that have rose in it...Primrose, etc. But we have named
lots of others that...Rosemary the kitten, rosanna ( Rosie the blue heeler), rosie the pony.
every new animal we take in, we always say,,"I know, lets name her Rooooosie"...and we all giggle.

She is red, and I cant think of any red things, like gems, flowers, etc.
Maybe we are pretty picky. hmmmmmmm.

If anyone suggests Garnet, I love that idea, except, I knew a girl in college named that
and she was not a nice person. ugh.

This puppy is a lite red, with really brown tones to the red. So maybe there are shades of 
brownish red..sienna..no...burnt umber..no. hahahhaa

I will try to attach a few of the pictures we have of her with hundreds to choose from. We also, in one hour, shot 4 GB of video of her. We are SMITTEN.

Thanks for all the enthusiasm. It is so fun to have all you on PF. I will never forget all the helpful thoughts and positive support I got when we were going through things with Jorja. I spend time on PF instead of dusting. And I think that is a good thing....


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Me and my pup picking each other*


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh glory! Happy, happy, HAPPY!!!! So pleased for you, your joy pours from your posts and that picture is beautiful.

There you go - a J name! JOY!! lol

Hugs from us
Manxcat and co
xx


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I like 'Joy' Hmmmmm, A name with 'J'.......how about 'Jubilee' and call her JuJu!!! Or because she is red....'Penny'


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I always though Destiny or Holly would be cute. She reminds me of cinnamon chips!
But names beginng with j......
Julia is a cute j name. It sounds so innocent and sweet. Or Juliet. Juliet the little lover
I saw some cool names beginning with j the other day at a dog show.
Jax
Juice
Jolly
Jitter
Jinx
and Jeanie.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> View attachment 108641


What an adorable photo!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> Oh glory! Happy, happy, HAPPY!!!! So pleased for you, your joy pours from your posts and that picture is beautiful.
> 
> There you go - a J name! JOY!! lol
> 
> ...


I love that name!!!!!!! JOY 
I love monosyllabic names  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, I think Joy is a great name! I also like Jax (but maybe for a boy - hmmm), and Penny is terribly cute being that she is coppery colored. I don't think I could come up with better than those.

She is adorable! I love that picture.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

How about Jacaranda which is a flowering shrub. You could call her Jacki for short


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Joon, the queen of the pile of pillows, was nice enough to share one pillow with Jillian, now 9 weeks old and one week with us. And Jillian is meeting one of her kids.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Jillian is so beautiful!!! And what a nice name too I couldn't help but notice that my red mini female Ruby and your Jillian must have the same birthday- my girl is 9 weeks today too! Congratulations, and keep posting pics! She is adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ruby was one of my name choices. I liked a lot of the ones that were suggested. We do get tongue tied a bit over Jillian, and hubby calls her Jill, and says it all weird kind of staccato. hahahaha. Not sure I can train him to say it softer, he has been in training with me for 40 years this spring, and I am not sure I have improved him much. Hope you are having fun with your 9 week old baby. She must be teeny!!! Jilly Boo is already 13.5# and 13.5" at the shoulder.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, she is beautiful! And such a sweet face she has. I would probably end up calling her jelly belly or something.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jillian's nicknames are Jilly Boo, from a child's book, Skippy Jon Jones. She is his little sister. And we also call her Jilly Beans (Jelly beans). Daughter's dog is Keyser Beans,
and our Joon is JuJu Beans. So the Beans thread continues, but can't remember why it started in the first place....
I also call, Jilly jilly Boo where are you. From Scooby Dooby doo where are you.

So as long as hubby uses the nicknames and not the one syllable Jill. it is good.
One puppy, got her name changed about a month into it...hubby couldn't remember her name, Diva. so, I am still on the look-out for a better name. hahahaha


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Me and my Jillian.*

This is the moment Jillian became my spoo. She is exactly 8 weeks old in this photo. We have had her 2 1/2 weeks, and can't believe how attached we are to her. Joon is, too. They are now drinking water out of the same dish, and laying side by side chewing on bones and eating biscuits. They absolutely love playing together, tug of war, wrestling, stalking and ambushing, and jumping and diving into snow banks. Hubby and I can't stopped smiling and laughing at her puppy antics. After a hard journey, we are fulfilled and happy. No more tears for us.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aw - so pleased to hear the happiness in your post! Jillian is lovely!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> This is the moment Jillian became my spoo. She is exactly 8 weeks old in this photo. We have had her 2 1/2 weeks, and can't believe how attached we are to her. Joon is, too. They are now drinking water out of the same dish, and laying side by side chewing on bones and eating biscuits. They absolutely love playing together, tug of war, wrestling, stalking and ambushing, and jumping and diving into snow banks. Hubby and I can't stopped smiling and laughing at her puppy antics. After a hard journey, we are fulfilled and happy. No more tears for us.


How wonderful!!! Lovely picture of the 2 of you! I'm so happy for you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

